# "first" time reccomendations?



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I finally found my corncob and was wondering what kind of tobacco (blends?) I should get. While this won't be my "first" time smoking a pipe (I had some crappy Irish coffee junk) let's just pretend for the sake of discussion that it is 
What would you guys recommend for a pipe newbie? 
What are some sites to order from? 
I'd prefer sites that smell tobacco in smaller packages so I can sample stuff if that's possible haha


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

For a cob... Prince Albert all the way. Burleys and cobs were made for each other.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I enjoy Boswell Berry Cobbler.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll second Dale's Prince Albert suggestion (I love PA) with a caveat. You seem to be coming from the cigar world, so you might need a little more umbladee to work your way into pipe smoking, say C&D Burley #1 or Irish Flake. If you're trying to find something a bit less powerful than cigars to smoke, you can't do better than PA as a starter. 

Flakes might be good for starting pipe smoking (although you rarely see them recommended for that), because they pack easily and stay lit better than ribbon tobaccos in general. Dunhill Flake or University Flake might be a good bet for you, both a bit stronger than PA.

PA is about the best behaved loose tobacco out there, with no funny flavorings, and should give you less trouble than most in the "keeping it lit" department. It also has an unoffensive, mild room note.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

stevodenteufel said:


> I finally found my corncob and was wondering what kind of tobacco (blends?) I should get. While this won't be my "first" time smoking a pipe (I had some crappy Irish coffee junk) let's just pretend for the sake of discussion that it is
> What would you guys recommend for a pipe newbie?
> What are some sites to order from?
> I'd prefer sites that smell tobacco in smaller packages so I can sample stuff if that's possible haha


Assuming you smoke cigars, then you're used to the unfooled-around-with taste of premium tobacco. Steer clear of aromatics (i.e. flavored tobaccos). I recommend newbies start with a mild to medium English/Balkan style blend, like GL Pease Kensington, or McCelland's Frog Morton series. Ribbon cut English blends are more forgiving to pack/light/smoke properly.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Steven, good to see you here in the pipe forums!

I am also a cigar smoker who branched into pipe smoking. For me, I wanted aromatics because they fit that flavored bill that I wanted but hated smoking in cigars. The best combination is a cigar followed by a bowl of Aro pipe tobacco, it's just perfect.

As far as Aros go, I really like Early Morning Pipe (pipesandcigars.com sell a substitute that you can buy by the ounce which is awesome!), Cornell and Diehl Autumn Evening, and butternut burly always seems to be a good choice.

As far as more straight tobacco flavors that have a little more to them, I've been turned onto Erinmore Flake which is good and also one of my new favorites is Luxury Navy Flake (LNF) by Peter Stokkebye. Balkan Sasieni is an English that you might enjoy and will remind you a lot more of cigars.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I am pasting the reply I gave to another cigar smoker who switched to pipes.
Coming from cigars, perhaps the flavour profile you are looking for would be more like C&D Billy Budd, which is a cigar blend created for Sailorman Jack. GLP Robusto is another cigar blend, although less cigar taste, but one of my favorites. These are both hearty blends.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Stokkebye flakes or Stokkebye English blends for sure would be my recommendation.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> As far as Aros go, I really like Early Morning Pipe (pipesandcigars.com sell a substitute that you can buy by the ounce which is awesome!), Cornell and Diehl Autumn Evening, and butternut burly always seems to be a good choice.


The AE and BB are good aros, but by coincidence you caught me mid bowl through some EMP. This does not seem at all like an aromatic to me. Definitions vary, of course.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

freestoke said:


> The AE and BB are good aros, but by coincidence you caught me mid bowl through some EMP. This does not seem at all like an aromatic to me. Definitions vary, of course.


Well I'm certainly no expert Jim! AE is definitely more flavored and less of a natural tobacco flavor but it's really rich to me, and the room note is really nice.

You could definitely make the case about EMP not being so much on the Aro side as more of a VaPer, same with Nightcap from what I hear. Although both are considered Aros (in my opinion) neither are really heavily flavored. EMP is nicely mellow but with excellent flavor!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

EMP would be classified by most as a light english or oriental mixture, depending if you believe there is a hint of latakia in there or not.

I usually recommend to any friend switching from cigars to pipes to consider trying some full english/balkan blends.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> The AE and BB are good aros, but by coincidence you caught me mid bowl through some EMP. This does not seem at all like an aromatic to me. Definitions vary, of course.


[/QUOTE]

Not really an Aro although the orientals dominate the flavor and may be what he is referring to because it does have an aro affect.

as others have stated I suggest some english tobacco blends and perhaps even a Syrian Latakia blend like "Artisans" or "3 oaks" My favorite "Cigar blends" are Robusto and Key Largo from G.L. Pease


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Clearly I have ALOT to look into , and I wouldn't mind aromatics as long as it's not something ridiculous. Gonna research all of these tonight. What are some good sites out there for this stuff, the smaller the tins I can get the better, Id like to try a bunch of things


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> Clearly I have ALOT to look into , and I wouldn't mind aromatics as long as it's not something ridiculous. Gonna research all of these tonight. What are some good sites out there for this stuff, the smaller the tins I can get the better, Id like to try a bunch of things


Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com is a great website and so is Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com.

Both sell a wide variety of tins and both also have a pretty good selection of bulk blends if you just want to buy an ounce of something or so. Good luck!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com is a great website and so is Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com.


Not sure what sort of reciprocal state agreement might exist with tobacco taxes between Connecticut and NY, but I'd stay on the safe side and go with smokingpipes.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Big +1 to Billy Bud. I'm a 2-3 cigar a day guy, and found most pipe tobaccos to be good, but not rich enough to be as satisfying to me as a cigar. Billy Bud does it. Pipesandcigars.com has it in bulk, you can buy as little as 1 ounce to try for only $4.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out tobaccoreviews.com to get a lot of varying opinions on tobaccos. I've found it to be a great resource.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks everyone! I myself am a 1-3 a week smoker of cigars...so you know it's fairly casual, pipe probably will be even more casual so I'm looking for smaller amounts. How long will an ounce last me?


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Def. do the newbie sampler trade. I learned a lot when I did it. It's hands down the cheapest/best way to figure out what you like in a tobacco.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

bierundtabak said:


> Def. do the newbie sampler trade. I learned a lot when I did it. It's hands down the cheapest/best way to figure out what you like in a tobacco.


+1, I was wondering why no one had said that yet lol.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

True, I actually got onto this board when a member here, who is on one of my homebrewing boards, bombed me with a few really nice samples after I expressed interest in getting back into pipe smoking.


----------



## Argon Swift (Mar 27, 2011)

My first blend was Virginia No. 1, but i think its too hot for a beginner because you tend to smoke too hard in the beginning. 

I would highly recommend Frog Morton for a beginner. Easy to load, funky smell, doesn't dry out, burns cool, fun container, very forgiving blend. 

Argon Swift
wildwestninja.com


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

bierundtabak said:


> Def. do the newbie sampler trade. I learned a lot when I did it. It's hands down the cheapest/best way to figure out what you like in a tobacco.


How does that work? Im noteven sure how the cigar ones work or anything like that on this site lol


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

stevodenteufel said:


> How does that work? Im noteven sure how the cigar ones work or anything like that on this site lol


Just go to this thread, read the directions in the first post, and go from there.
It is a wonderful way to both get your first trade feedback, and get to try several types of tobacco's out.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Check out tobaccoreviews.com to get a lot of varying opinions on tobaccos. I've found it to be a great resource.


I have ben checking that site out for awhile now, and it is very infomative. +1


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

stanwell melange!


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Prince Albert, really can't go wrong there. I would also recommend Stokkebye's Balkan Supreme, an excellent smoke for an excellent price.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm gonna bite and get a "Frog Morton Across the Pond" 50g tin, anyone know if pipesandcigars has any free shipping/discount codes? If so I may toss in the supreme balkan somebody else mentioned.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Eh, screw it I'll just get a few blends when I have more money to spend, for now I'll stick with the 50g Across the Pond....now we play the waiting game arty:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

phineasrex said:


> Prince Albert, really can't go wrong there.


I hope not! After reading all the fairly positive reviews on this venerable tobacco, I decided to add it to the collection. I'm going to try it out this weekend and see what I think. The smell of it in the pouch was actually quite nice, like a bitter dark chocolate.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I was giving the Prince Albert a good consideration for a bit as well as everything else that was recommended, in the end it ended up being a choice of the FMATP or the FMOTT. I heard the ATP had a more woodsy flavor vs a tar one, so I went with that. Hopefully once my funds settle I can try the FM line and the other recommendations here


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I usually only get to smoke on the weekends and I'm going to give the PA a try in one of my new unsmoked pipes. Now that all the pipes I ordered have arrived and I've got several mason jars of tobacco and a small box of unopened tins, it's time to get to work!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but I figured it would be better than starting my own thread. I haven't bought any tobacco yet, nor have I even bought a pipe. I'm kind of looking for recommendations. I don't want to spend good money on a pipe until I'm sure I truly want to pursue pipe smoking. I'm worried if I buy a "starter kit" the pipe may be a bit questionable. Also, as I don't have a B&M anywhere nearby (closest is about 65 miles away), I'm looking online. The following are some options I've found/come up with which all cost about the same (all include pipe and tobacco, don't want to just pay shipping on a pipe and double the price of what I am spending):

1) Randy's Tobacco Shop has a starter kit which comes with: starter pipe, czech tool, pipe cleaners, 8 X 1-ounce samples

2) Tobacco Barn has the following: MM Country Gentleman pipe, Aromatic sampler (5 X 1-ounce samples), czech tool

3) Pipes and Cigars has the following: MM Diplomat pipe, Smooth Operator sampler (5 X 2-ounce samples), pipe cleaners

Thoughts?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

NarJar said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but I figured it would be better than starting my own thread. I haven't bought any tobacco yet, nor have I even bought a pipe. I'm kind of looking for recommendations. I don't want to spend good money on a pipe until I'm sure I truly want to pursue pipe smoking. I'm worried if I buy a "starter kit" the pipe may be a bit questionable. Also, as I don't have a B&M anywhere nearby (closest is about 65 miles away), I'm looking online. The following are some options I've found/come up with which all cost about the same (all include pipe and tobacco, don't want to just pay shipping on a pipe and double the price of what I am spending):
> 
> 1) Randy's Tobacco Shop has a starter kit which comes with: starter pipe, czech tool, pipe cleaners, 8 X 1-ounce samples
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! First off you may want to start your own thread as you may get more responses. Anywho... I would go for either no.1 or no.3. Although you didn't list the prices. I would look for a sampler that has a MM cob along with samples of different kinds of tobacco. Not just Aromatics like no.2. Including a pipe tool and cleaners.
It looks like you have done your homework. If you end up enjoying your pipe, sign up for the noob sampler trade, which will really get your feet wet!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Welcome to the forum! First off you may want to start your own thread as you may get more responses. Anywho... I would go for either no.1 or no.3. Although you didn't list the prices. I would look for a sampler that has a MM cob along with samples of different kinds of tobacco. Not just Aromatics like no.2. Including a pipe tool and cleaners.
> It looks like you have done your homework. If you end up enjoying your pipe, sign up for the noob sampler trade, which will really get your feet wet!


All of the options are somewhere in the neighborhood of 39-45 shipped. Also, I included number 2 and don't mind that it is just aromatics. I have prior experience with cigars, and that is one of the big reasons I want to even try a pipe, at least initially, is for the added flavor, not just the tobacco.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

NarJar said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but I figured it would be better than starting my own thread. I haven't bought any tobacco yet, nor have I even bought a pipe. I'm kind of looking for recommendations. I don't want to spend good money on a pipe until I'm sure I truly want to pursue pipe smoking. I'm worried if I buy a "starter kit" the pipe may be a bit questionable. Also, as I don't have a B&M anywhere nearby (closest is about 65 miles away), I'm looking online. The following are some options I've found/come up with which all cost about the same (all include pipe and tobacco, don't want to just pay shipping on a pipe and double the price of what I am spending):
> 
> 1) Randy's Tobacco Shop has a starter kit which comes with: starter pipe, czech tool, pipe cleaners, 8 X 1-ounce samples
> 
> ...


MM corn cobs are OK and a good way to start.
About tobaccos... do you have any idea what kind of tobaccos you're looking for? Have you been enjoying cigars and want something not very far away from that? Or do you think aromatics will please you the most? Or are you looking for a plain tobacco taste?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

NarJar said:


> All of the options are somewhere in the neighborhood of 39-45 shipped. Also, I included number 2 and don't mind that it is just aromatics. I have prior experience with cigars, and that is one of the big reasons I want to even try a pipe, at least initially, is for the added flavor, not just the tobacco.


Nothing against aromatics, I like some of them, but if your looking for flavor, you should also try out some English, and Virgina tobacco's.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

The problem with aromatics is that many people find most of them to have a chemical taste. There are some good ones, but probably not in those sampler's pack.
It's worth the risk though. If you end up not liking those aromatics just remember there's many great pipe tobacco blends out there.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I kind of want something different tasting than tobacco. I like the thought of a fruity tasting smoke, or something enjoyable like chocolate or caramel. I'm just worried it will be kind of cheesy like a cheap flavored cigar. Is that how aromatics are, or is the flavor/taste more noticeable, enjoyable, and smoother?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

In my experience I get more flavors from the "regular" tobacco's. 
The aromatics may smell better, but they don't always taste like they smell. ymmv


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Zfog said:


> In my experience I get more flavors from the "regular" tobacco's.
> The aromatics may smell better, but they don't always taste like they smell. ymmv


That's actually something I've seen in several different forum posts. I've seen posts mentioning that something smelled wonderful, yet tasted horrendous, and conversely, pungent smelling tobacco ended up tasting wonderfully.

Any kind of suggestions for a very good tasting tobacco (light on the tobacco taste), at least to begin with?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

What kind of Cigars do you like?


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> What kind of Cigars do you like?


I don't know if I have a favorite cigar. I usually grab something different every time I have a cigar.

Also, that's why I want to try the pipe. I want something which tastes completely different from a cigar.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, try those aromatics then. If you get disapointed, go to this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html

and people will set you up with some good quality samples of both aromatics and non-aromatics.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I would suggest a high quality pipe tobacco that has a slight casing to it, if you're looking for a sweet fruity taste, but non-cheapo tasting. 
-Erinmore Flake
-Orlik Golden Sliced
-PS Luxury Flake
-University Flake (Stronger than the rest, has Burley)

Be careful how you smoke these tobaccos, as they can bite if you smoke too fast. The one good thing about earthy, dark, smokey, dirt tasting english blends is that the latakia is very forgiving on new smokers.

Later on in your pipe smoking experience, you'll be able to pick up on the sweet notes given off by VA tobacco. Smoking straight VA tobacco gives me sweet, fruit-like flavors but it is pure tobacco (VaPers as well, but there's the added spice of the perique. However, this came after awhile of developing my pipe-palate.

EDIT: I don't have much experience with aromatics, but I do enjoy pipesandcigars butternut burley as well as trout stream. And the new addition to my rotation, sugar barrel (God, I sound like Granger).


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

NarJar said:


> All of the options are somewhere in the neighborhood of 39-45 shipped. Also, I included number 2 and don't mind that it is just aromatics. I have prior experience with cigars, and that is one of the big reasons I want to even try a pipe, at least initially, is for the added flavor, not just the tobacco.


Here's what I would do:

-Newbie pipe sampler trade: tons of samples of lots of high quality tobaccos.
-Corn Cob from the drug store: 5 bucks (or make a deal with the guy doing the trade for an old briar or two he has laying around. One doctor grabow that he wouldn't mind giving away....for free perhaps.... :spy::spy::spy

-use a nail with a large head instead of a pipe tool.

-have the newbie guy throw in some cleaners.

Of course, I'm the next in line for the noob trade, so I might be a little biased. :bounce:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

When I convert friends to pipes, I buy them two MM General cobs and a tin of Westminster and Fillmore. They're both great blends with full tobacco flavors, but quite unique from both each other and cigars. Latakia/oriental and Virginia/perique will make a believer out of anyone - unless they were sold on the idea of cherry and vanilla.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

User Name said:


> -Newbie pipe sampler trade: tons of samples of lots of high quality tobaccos.
> -Corn Cob from the drug store: 5 bucks (or make a deal with the guy doing the trade for an old briar or two he has laying around. One doctor grabow that he wouldn't mind giving away....for free perhaps.... :spy::spy::spy
> 
> -use a nail with a large head instead of a pipe tool.
> ...


Sounds like a pretty good offer. ipe:


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> When I convert friends to pipes, I buy them two MM General cobs and a tin of Westminster and Fillmore. They're both great blends with full tobacco flavors, but quite unique from both each other and cigars. Latakia/oriental and Virginia/perique will make a believer out of anyone - unless they were sold on the idea of cherry and vanilla.


I'd go with this and can't recommend the Newbie Sampler trade enough, you end up with a mailbox stuffed with baccy.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I definitely plan to try the n00b trade at some point. First, I have to reach the minimum post criteria, and I think I may also want to try one or two things before entering my name to just try and get a handle on everything.

I appreciate everyone sharing their suggestions and thoughts!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

you sure?


----------

